# ipod vs cd sound quality



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't seem to get as good of sound quality from ipod as I can from CD....seems compressed.


Has anyone else noticed this? Am I doing something wrong when I rip cd? I'm using itunes... settings on apple lossless.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

There are 2 major problems that make an ipod sound bad when hooked up to a decent stereo. The first is the bitrate of the files. Use lossless or at least 320kbps and you shouldn't hear a difference. The second thing is that it is vital to turn off all of the ipod's EQ, I turn everything else off too that I won't be using such as backlite.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Re-Rip all your music with a higher bitrate.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

You can also try using Rockbox on your iPod and see if you like it better. To me the sound quality improvement was quite noticeable.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

gijoe said:


> There are 2 major problems that make an ipod sound bad when hooked up to a decent stereo. The first is the bitrate of the files. Use lossless or at least 320kbps and you shouldn't hear a difference. The second thing is that it is vital to turn off all of the ipod's EQ, I turn everything else off too that I won't be using such as backlite.


x2, except your number is unnecessarily high ~160kbps and is all that is needed on AAC and WMA. Probably a little higher for MP3.

Also make sure error correction is turn on in the rip options.

And the iPod can't be a crappy model like thre first gen minis were.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> You can also try using Rockbox on your iPod and see if you like it better. *To me the sound quality improvement was quite noticeable*.


That's strange since the iPod OS+DAC combination is already at the .00x% THD and IMD level. How can you notice any change at that low a level when all speakers have at least hundreds of times greater distortion at ANY amplitude level?


----------



## jaydub (Feb 22, 2010)

I always wondered if the iPod's built-in EQ might play a role in this. I always make sure to leave mine on flat.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

jaydub said:


> I always wondered if the iPod's built-in EQ might play a role in this. I always make sure to leave mine on flat.


Set it to "off" not "flat". That will bypass the EQ software all together.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> That's strange since the iPod OS+DAC combination is already at the .00x% THD and IMD level. How can you notice any change at that low a level when all speakers have at least hundreds of times greater distortion at ANY amplitude level?



<shrugs>

I dunno, just try it. It sounded better for chrissakes.

You can also use FLAC, which you simply cannot do with itunes/ipod standard.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the problem with rockbox is that you can't use your ipod with any ipod capable headunit that controls the ipod itself through the deck.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> <shrugs>
> 
> I dunno, just try it. It sounded better for chrissakes.
> 
> You can also use FLAC, which you simply cannot do with itunes/ipod standard.


Thanks, but I think I'll pass........


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Thanks, but I think I'll pass........



Good for you, but why judge something you haven't attempted to do?

Bikinpunk, you are 100% correct, which is why I reverted back to Mediamonkey with my iPod instead of sticking w/ Rockbox. The convenience factor was just too great.

You CAN, however, use it as if it were a flash drive when running Rockbox. Not as crafty though.


----------



## donkeypunch22 (Nov 5, 2008)

You could always rip a wav file, a [email protected] kbits, and apple lossless and compare. 

*Also make sure error correction is turned on in the rip options.*


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> *Good for you, but why judge something you haven't attempted to do?*
> Bikinpunk, you are 100% correct, which is why I reverted back to Mediamonkey with my iPod instead of sticking w/ Rockbox. The convenience factor was just too great.
> 
> You CAN, however, use it as if it were a flash drive when running Rockbox. Not as crafty though.


Because some things go against conventional knowledge to such a high degree that I feel I should say something to give a counter point of view for anyone coming along and reading stuff.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Because some things go against conventional knowledge to such a high degree that I feel I should say something to give a counter point of view for anyone coming along and reading stuff.



Quite fine but again, real-world testing will give you your answer. It sounded better to me. It could be the way I was able to rip it vs. Apple Lossless, or something like that. 

Being that its free, I recommend everyone try to unleash themselves from Apple's death-grip.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Only problem is my Alpine won't do jack squat to control a Rockboxed iPod.  I am not sure about my wife's Clarion, but I know Alpine HUs choke when you connect a Rockboxed iPod to the KCE-422i.

As for hearing a difference between the iPod, and CD... I have yet to have any passenger say "Man, that sounds like crap, you must be using an iPod over the CD!":laugh:

Between the V8 engine and the Borla exhaust, I highly doubt anyone would be able to pick out the difference between a CD source or my iPod with a quality rip.


----------



## gbryant (Jul 18, 2008)

OK... I guess I need to check my itunes setting and ipod's... thanks all...


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I also hear a marked difference in sound quality between iPod and DVD's burned with the same 256kbs music. Not sure why, perhaps the DVD recording is leveled better by Media Monkey during burning, and the iPod is clipping some. Again, real-world testing has shown a marked difference.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> I also hear a marked difference in sound quality between iPod and DVD's burned with the same 256kbs music. Not sure why, perhaps the DVD recording is leveled better by Media Monkey during burning, and the iPod is clipping some. Again, real-world testing has shown a marked difference.


I have a theory as to why you are hearing these differances, but I won't say because you probably won't like it.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Well don't be a dick about stuff man. Share if you want to share but remember it isn't the only way to think.

In my vehicle, right now, I've got a DVD burned with ~4 gigs worth of Markus Schulz "Global DJ Broadcast" and Matt Darey "Nocturnal" episodes, and I happen to have the same exact episodes recorded on the iPod Nano my wife owns. And the iPod is connected via a Pioneer cable to the F900BT head unit. Switching directly from the DVD to the iPod, there is a noticeable difference in the way it sounds, all else being flat and equal everywhere it matters. Why? I truly have no idea.

I can tell you that all the "tests" I've seen done to the iPod have been under less-than-solid scientific methods. 

Could be the way Pioneer interprets the signal, could be something else. But there IS a difference and you can hear it instantly. The DVD, especially on music with strong stereo separation (used extensively by trance/house/progressive artists as you may know) is immediately apparent. Even my wife, who is clearly not into this the way I am, noted to me that it doesn't sound as good as it does when I had DVD's playing.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Thanks, but I think I'll pass........


its worth a shot for FLAC alone mang... I did it for a while but it made my ipod run DOG SLOW. Went back to apple's OS.

As for headunit control, nope, I don't do it simply because of the quantity of music I don't wanna scroll thru on the headunit, I prefer the iopd's interface.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

chad said:


> its worth a shot for FLAC alone mang... I did it for a while but it made my ipod run DOG SLOW. Went back to apple's OS.
> 
> As for headunit control, nope, I don't do it simply because of the quantity of music I don't wanna scroll thru on the headunit, I prefer the iopd's interface.


I'll agree wholeheartedly here. It isn't as simple and it isn't as quick, but there is a certain "je ne sais quoi" going on w /the Rockbox.

Regardless, it isn't 100% topical to the issue at hand so bygones.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> its worth a shot for FLAC alone mang... I did it for a while but it made my ipod run DOG SLOW. Went back to apple's OS.


If you that's what one wants, hell yeah it is! If it could play DRM'd WMA's, I'd be on it like flies on rice and white on **** too.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

There's got to be reason why the p-880 has terrible i-pod interface.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> If you that's what one wants, hell yeah it is! If it could play DRM'd WMA's, I'd be on it like flies on rice and white on **** too.



Removing the legal or moral implications for just second, there is an excellent chance that any music you currently want to DL is available, for free, at some music torrent site in either FLAC or ogg-vorbis.


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

To the OP: How is the audio getting from the iPod to your car stereo? If you're using the headphone jack to pipe into your car stereo, the signal is going through the cheap crappy internal amplifier on the iPod and will never sound perfect. Best bet is to pull the audio from the dock connector, which gives you a cleaner line out signal. There are a bunch of LODs on eBay (various quality and price) or someone can probably make you one. Check the Head-Fi forums, lots of guys there build them. I had one made to connect to my headphone amp (<3"), and have another one on the way (3') to connect to the aux in on my car stereo.

Of course if you're using USB control on your headunit, this is all moot.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

OOOH damn, I just figured it out. The Pioneer F900BT does NOT use the iPod interface except to control the iPod. Output is via RCA. At least I believe that is how it works. 

Other Pioneer units sound far better, and it may be because of this fundamental difference...for instance my AVH3200DVD in my Acura runs a single iPod cable from the front to the iPod. The F900BT on the other hand makes do with something far more complicated.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Removing the legal or moral implications for just second, there is an excellent chance that any music you currently want to DL is available, for free, at some music torrent site in either FLAC or ogg-vorbis.


I've always asked myself if it is stealing if I have an active music subscription account and I download from a site like that in order to play the same music from another unauthorized device. Not one more device on top of the allowed authorized ones, but instead, leave one device license unused and play the downloaded tracks from one of those sites on an unauthorized device that is more convinient for me. Like playing from iPhone.

Files quality aside since to me the subscriptions file bit rates are indistinguishable from the CD file.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

jperryss said:


> To the OP: How is the audio getting from the iPod to your car stereo? *If you're using the headphone jack to pipe into your car stereo, the signal is going through the cheap crappy internal amplifier on the iPod and will never sound perfect.* Best bet is to pull the audio from the dock connector, which gives you a cleaner line out signal. There are a bunch of LODs on eBay (various quality and price) or someone can probably make you one. Check the Head-Fi forums, lots of guys there build them. I had one made to connect to my headphone amp (<3"), and have another one on the way (3') to connect to the aux in on my car stereo.
> 
> Of course if you're using USB control on your headunit, this is all moot.


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/77343-iphone-3gs-unloaded-headphone-out-measurements.html


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

t3sn4f2 said:


> I've always asked myself if it is stealing if I have an active music subscription account and I download from a site like that in order to play the same music from another unauthorized device. Not one more device on top of the allowed authorized ones, but instead, leave one device license unused and play the downloaded tracks from one of those sites on an unauthorized device that is more convinient for me. Like playing from iPhone.
> 
> Files quality aside since to me the subscriptions file bit rates are indistinguishable from the CD file.



If some big corporation calls it stealing, just remember they aren't your moral police. Record companies make money via records. Musicians make money via concerts and paraphernalia. I fear ZERO Karma from downloading episodes of music for my own personal enjoyment. And that's that.


----------



## jperryss (Mar 15, 2006)

t3sn4f2 said:


> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-product-reviews/77343-iphone-3gs-unloaded-headphone-out-measurements.html


Interesting! LOD 'volume level' is definitely not equivalent to max volume on the headphone jack, I'd say about 85% on the volume slider is around 'LOD level'. I do like the LOD for convenience (no fussing with the volume control, I've blown out my ears many times by forgetting to slide the volume back down when plugging in my phones) and I swear my battery life is better with the LOD, which I use almost exclusively between my headphone amp and the car (before my car adaptor broke ).

I notice in that thread you mention this:


t3sn4f2 said:


> If you want to use the bottom dock connector of your iPod as the way to send audio to the AUX mini jack of a headunit, then you need what is called a "line out dock". *It is essentially a male dock connector to mini jack converter that has a few electronic components inside of it to enable the line out on the iPod's or iPhone's dock connector.*


There may be more to the BMW LOD you tested with. Do you think those 'components' might have an effect on the measures noise levels, etc? A straight LOD is strictly wires soldered to the pinouts on the dock plug, there's nothing else to it. I think it'd be interesting to test the headphone jack against a decent-quality straight LOD.

I don't need to convince myself that the LOD method is better, but I'd be interested in knowing if, and how, the more complex of the two paths yields a cleaner, better signal.

Curiousity is piqued...


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

If you have an ipod touch or iphone, download the flac player app. You load the files on your idevice through the document loader at the bottom of the itunes apps sync tab. Works great!



Gjmallory - sent from my phone...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

gjmallory said:


> If you have an ipod touch or iphone, download the flac player app. You load the files on your idevice through the document loader at the bottom of the itunes apps sync tab. Works great!
> 
> 
> 
> Gjmallory - sent from my phone...


goddamn, you rock, I had no idea that existed.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> goddamn, you rock, I had no idea that existed.


Ten dollas to make ya holla!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

May be a little off topic, but what "KBPS" are the tracks that are purchased by Itunes?


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> May be a little off topic, but what "KBPS" are the tracks that are purchased by Itunes?


They are AAC files, and since the iTunes store was launched they have improved the bitrate...depending on when you purchased them, they may be up to 256kbps (with a sampling rate of 44.100kHz).


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

...and on the topic of AAC files, the majority of my library is Apple Lossless but in cases where I initially purchased a song through iTunes in AAC format and later bought the CD and ripped it into Lossless, the Lossless files do generally sound better than the AAC version downloaded from the iTunes store.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

basicxj said:


> They are AAC files, and since the iTunes store was launched they have improved the bitrate...depending on when you purchased them, they may be up to 256kbps (with a sampling rate of 44.100kHz).


If they have DRM they are 128k, if they don't they are 256k.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

chad said:


> goddamn, you rock, I had no idea that existed.


That's cool! Glad to contribute something........although I can't entirely tell if you are being sarcastic or not. LOL!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

basicxj said:


> ...and on the topic of AAC files, the majority of my library is Apple Lossless but in cases where I initially purchased a song through iTunes in AAC format and later bought the CD and ripped it into Lossless, the Lossless files do generally sound better than the AAC version downloaded from the iTunes store.


Based on extensive double blind ABX testing?

For anyone that wants to try it. Foobar2000 media player has a down-loadable free ABX plugin.






Just download the plugin from their download page, and copy the file to the component directory of the foobar2000 main dir. then restart foobar and follow the instructions above.

If your lossless files are not compatible with foobar, then just convert them to aiff or wav in itunes. They are mathematically identical to the original no matter how many times you convert them to and from lossless. Just like a zipped data file never degrades.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I like cd's.


----------



## basicxj (Jan 1, 2008)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Based on extensive double blind ABX testing?
> 
> For anyone that wants to try it. Foobar2000 media player has a down-loadable free ABX plugin.
> 
> ...


No, based on back to back playback on my iPod in the car, or on my laptop through my Grado SR80i's. 

Tracks on my playlists get sorted differently under IOS5 (there are some bugs depending on how you like to sort your playlists), and I haven't removed duplicate tracks in most cases...iTunes doesn't show me which file is AAC or Lossless unless I go digging for it. If I hear the same track twice in a row and one sounds a little "thin" comparatively, if I get curious I'll go into the file info for the track and it is usually the AAC file or an .mp3 file of dubious origin rather than the Lossless version that sounds that way.

I won't make any claims to have "golden ears" but the lossless rips and .mp3 rips using EAC/LAME that I have in my library tend to sound better than AAC versions when I have them to compare against. I probably have 500+ CDs I own that have been ripped whole or in part over the years into one format or another. I have some FLAC files as well, and some that have been transcoded to Apple Lossless using XLD.


----------



## Xaborus (Feb 1, 2012)

What is the general consensus on 320kbps MP3 Vs Lossless? Can you hear a difference?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

you are opening a can of worms.


----------



## Xaborus (Feb 1, 2012)

chad said:


> you are opening a can of worms.


Lmfao. I love your Qr code.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

chad said:


> you are opening a can of worms.


Let me bait the first hook and say I hate mp3s with a passion. 

Put a cd in the cd player, 

hit play, 

mission accomplished.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chad said:


> goddamn, you rock, I had no idea that existed.


I saw this the other day. Actually thought of you and rockbox. Lol.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys. So, it's better to purchase the actual disc rather then the album from Itunes. I always thought that the quality would be the same, but I just learned something new.


----------



## ZeNmAc (Sep 11, 2010)

On my HU i noticed the same thing, cds sound better than ipod. I looked it up and found out the HU takes the line out.

My theories so far, it could possibly be...
mp3 vs wav
ipod dac vs hu dac
HU cd player has a louder output. I did turn it down by ear but not accurately level matched.

@ the guy who can't tell mp3's from FLAC...

I think the same thing, at least i used to. On even nice headphones I cant tell the difference b/w 256kbps mp3 and FLAC. Then again my computer doesn't have a good DAC. Doing a double blind on a computer isn't a good solution since we're talking about SQ car speakers. My car has a good DAC and speakers way better than my headphones could dream of being (at least once I finish the install). I'm beginning to think I can tell the difference there, but I'll have to burn a cd with the same song mp3 and FLAC to see.
(all my mp3's are 256kbps, 320 is probably a different story).

I will say it kinda sucks to have such a nice DAC in my hu and not be able to use it for anything but a cd *facepalm*.

*edit* Didn't see this post...


adrenalinejunkie said:


> Thanks for the info guys. So, it's better to purchase the actual disc rather then the album from Itunes. I always thought that the quality would be the same, but I just learned something new.


I always buy the cd and rip it to FLAC, save that on my external hdd. Play the flac when I listen on my computer, but I also take that and convert it to MP3 and put the mp3's on my ipod. If my hdd goes I have the cds, if my cd's break i have them all backed up lossless. FLAC doesn't make a dent in a 1TB hdd, but smaller mp3's mean I can fit all my music on my ipod.

lossy files aren't bad to listen to, but lossless is better to have as backup. Plus if you burn another cd and your hdd goes, you rip it and lose quality.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

Another thing to consider is the model of ipod, up to the 5th gen and the 5.5 they used the Wolfson DAC chip which is considered the best. If you are using the hu DAC there is the question of which is better, the hu or the Wolfson. Which iPod has the best quality audio?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

atxtrd said:


> Another thing to consider is the model of ipod, up to the 5th gen and the 5.5 they used the Wolfson DAC chip which is considered the best. If you are using the hu DAC there is the question of which is better, the hu or the Wolfson. Which iPod has the best quality audio?



Good info, looks like i'm stuck without the chip on my Iphone4s, but still sounds good to me.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Good info, looks like i'm stuck without the chip on my Iphone4s, but still sounds good to me.


Good info..........if you like misleading information. Those results are clearly based on loaded down headphone test. When you run the outputs into a multi thousand ohm input of any aux or line input versus tens to low hundred ohm ratings of a headphone, things change quite a bit. 

Here's are the results of the dreaded 3gs headphone output when running a line in instead of a headphone.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/77343-iphone-3gs-unloaded-headphone-out-measurements.html

And here is a blog that will help you fish out the truth from the money sucking BS.

NwAvGuy: FiiO E10 DAC

And why did I say misleading?

"For me the number one criteria for buying an iPod is audio quality. Some people will go for looks, size, or battery life, but for me it’s simply a matter of which iPod sounds the best – not just through the headphones *but also into my stereo*."

That implies that the conclusion also refers to using the device as a line out source.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

atxtrd said:


> Another thing to consider is the model of ipod, up to the 5th gen and the 5.5 they used the Wolfson DAC chip which is considered the best. If you are using the hu DAC there is the question of which is better, the hu or the Wolfson. Which iPod has the best quality audio?


My favorite is the 5.5G for many reasons... I have a 6th gen classic that I gave my wife because I hated it but since she does not use it I'm searching for a Pure i20 so I can pipe it into my DA/headphone amp.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Good info..........if you like misleading information. Those results are clearly based on loaded down headphone test. When you run the outputs into a multi thousand ohm input of any aux or line input versus tens to low hundred ohm ratings of a headphone, things change quite a bit.
> 
> Here's are the results of the dreaded 3gs headphone output when running a line in instead of a headphone.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...didn't you post this in an earlier thread?

"Anyone have results on the headphone jack on the 5th gen iPods? I'm assuming they are probably still pretty good. 

Which one exactly?

Identifying iPod models

Edit: Ah nevermind, the ipod video.

*That one is supposed to be the best iPod ever in terms of SQ. In fact it is the only one that Red Wine Audio ever felt was worth modding the analog output of. *"

Nevermind me, not like I build audio gear for recording studios or anything.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Good info..........if you like misleading information. Those results are clearly based on loaded down headphone test. When you run the outputs into a multi thousand ohm input of any aux or line input versus tens to low hundred ohm ratings of a headphone, things change quite a bit.
> 
> Here's are the results of the dreaded 3gs headphone output when running a line in instead of a headphone.
> 
> ...


I still SWEAR that the 5.5gen sounds different than the iphone and the 6th gen... Via the dock out, even in a car.

I did some DA converter listening tests the other night, I was fairly shocked.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

chad said:


> My favorite is the 5.5G for many reasons... I have a 6th gen classic that I gave my wife because I hated it but since she does not use it I'm searching for a Pure i20 so I can pipe it into my DA/headphone amp.


Yup, I just got through searching for a 5.5 as I dropped mine in the bottom of the boat while fishing at the coast last summer. Turns out those suckers hate salt water! Finally found one on Craigslist that wasn't all beat up.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

atxtrd said:


> Yup, I just got through searching for a 5.5 as I dropped mine in the bottom of the boat while fishing at the coast last summer. Turns out those suckers hate salt water! Finally found one on Craigslist that wasn't all beat up.


if you get an 80GB you can slam a MONSTER HDD in it, if you get a 30/60 gig you can get an extended back to accommodate the dual platter drive.

example: 240GB Hard Drive for iPod Video (MK2431GAH) HDD1905 - RapidRepair

I LOVE the wheel on that generation, the 6th gen wheel sucks **** IMHO.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Good info..........if you like misleading information. Those results are clearly based on loaded down headphone test. When you run the outputs into a multi thousand ohm input of any aux or line input versus tens to low hundred ohm ratings of a headphone, things change quite a bit.
> 
> Here's are the results of the dreaded 3gs headphone output when running a line in instead of a headphone.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. I did notice that after a buddy had brought it up to me.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

chad said:


> I still SWEAR that the 5.5gen sounds different than the iphone and the 6th gen... Via the dock out, even in a car.
> 
> I did some DA converter listening tests the other night, I was fairly shocked.


Yes but come on Chad, we know you're an old man (you said it) and your hearing's not what it use to be. rolleyes: Bless his heart.)


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

chad said:


> if you get an 80GB you can slam a MONSTER HDD in it, if you get a 30/60 gig you can get an extended back to accommodate the dual platter drive.
> 
> example: 240GB Hard Drive for iPod Video (MK2431GAH) HDD1905 - RapidRepair
> 
> I LOVE the wheel on that generation, the 6th gen wheel sucks **** IMHO.


I have a stack of 4 dead ipods right next to me on my desk, one is a 5.5 30g that I cannot for the life of me get out of disc mode, was planning on dropping an 80g in and getting a new back on it. I don't work on them as my last attempt caused me to jack up a screen. I feel the same way about the 5.5g stuff, my ears tend to prefer them...and I rarely use headphones. Most of my stuff is 320kbps and I also have an Audioengine N22 amp on my desktop playing through Energy speakers, my PC is a Sweetwater build running a quad core (Pro-tools 9 installed). THe 5.5 is the most advanced of the old units using the Wolfson chip, supposedly they fixed some of the glitches found in the 5g in the 5.5.


----------



## atxtrd (Apr 30, 2011)

5g/5.5g VS Classic 6g

6g issues: – A slight uplift in treble [boosted high frequencies]

– A group delay that depends on frequency [fuzzy 3D image]


– A strong modulation with 22.1k, causing intermodulation distortion [distortion]

Measurements


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

atxtrd said:


> 5g/5.5g VS Classic 6g
> 
> 6g issues: – A slight uplift in treble [boosted high frequencies]
> 
> ...


Not to sound like a snake oil audiophool, because I can't stand those dicks, but my conclusions were exactly the same from listening. Remember, dock output.


----------



## cmahood (Nov 7, 2010)

Why has no one mentioned the ****ty iPod converters?

The problem with the iPos is that it has poor DA converters and sound design, relative to a good HU.

I can hear a differece between my iPod and my Phone connected through bluetooth. Bluetooth uses the HUs converters and it is better.

Beyond converter quality is the design of the device, and the ipod is not the best sounding device. Its adequate for earbuds and mobile audio, but when you get a good system, it starts to become a limitation.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

The converters are really not too shabby, especially in the 5.5gen and lower (Wolfson.)

Even the AudopPhools like them, I can't stand those dicks, when used with a mega buck cable out of the dock.

Make your own case.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

And now the time has come (based off every post but the last)...........

:inout:


----------

